# How to convince my parents that pit bulls aren't aggressive?



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

How do I convince my parents that pit bulls aren't aggressive?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Lock them in a room together. LOL


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Lock them in a room together. LOL


LMFAO. Nice.

PBN, 
Why dont you bring them around here? Let them see people's dogs and the good things they do. Or head out to a show with them so they can see the dogs in action. Good luck!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> LMFAO. Nice.
> 
> PBN,
> Why dont you bring them around here? Let them see people's dogs and the good things they do. Or head out to a show with them so they can see the dogs in action. Good luck!!! :thumbsup:


Maybe your idea was better. LOL I think mine would have worked though. With time that is. :cheers: upruns:


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Pit Bull's are aggressive, dog aggressive. Be honest with yourself and with your parents. Let them know that they were geared towards not being human aggressive due to the fact that the handler was right in there and couldn't have a dog that would bite him. Let them know most dogmen had to use another breed to guard their pit yard because they were too human friendly. But be honest that while he/she may show no dog aggression, it has a 99% chance of winning any fight against a dog, whether it started it or was just defending itself.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> Pit Bull's are aggressive, dog aggressive. Be honest with yourself and with your parents. Let them know that they were geared towards not being human aggressive due to the fact that the handler was right in there and couldn't have a dog that would bite him. Let them know most dogmen had to use another breed to guard their pit yard because they were too human friendly. But be honest that while he/she may show no dog aggression, it has a 99% chance of winning any fight against a dog, whether it started it or was just defending itself.


:stupid::stupid::stupid: On so many levels..


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

I know this is a tad off topic, but why do you ask? Are you still living at home and wanting a dog? 

The best way is interaction. I have family members that were super anti pit, until they met my dog. They were nervous at first, but the best way to learn is EXPERIENCE, NOT media.

Tell them about the media and what they portray, how they call these dogs pitbulls, yet there is NO such breed as a pitbull so when they read this crap in the paper they know its a story and usually NOT the truth or it usally some half bred mutt with a larger head so that automatically means its a pitbull.

or you could take another route, ask them if they are racist? thats basically what they are doing, judging somthing they know nothing about.

but the best way is personal interaction, see first hand how sweet and kind this breed really is.

You can also show them history. This dog is known as the nanny dog, not a baby killer. This baby killer crap is what ppl want to here so thats what the media gives them.


----------



## whiskeythewickedchampion (Apr 27, 2009)

i know a lot of people who are anti pit and even just anti dog. if you just bring some well mannered pits or even go to a dog park or show where there are well trained pits and just let them see that pits are great and loyal dogs


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

koonce272 said:


> I know this is a tad off topic, but why do you ask? Are you still living at home and wanting a dog?
> 
> The best way is interaction. I have family members that were super anti pit, until they met my dog. They were nervous at first, but the best way to learn is EXPERIENCE, NOT media.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try it on my mom right now xD.

& yea I do live at home, I'm only 15. :angeldevi


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you have any friends with a well mannered pit bull? Sometimes the easiest way would be to invite your friend to bring over their dog, and let your family meet and interact with it. You could even not tell them right away that it is a pitbull, often people don't know, and just assume it's a lab mix. Once the dog is loving away on them they will see how pits really are.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

No none of my friends have any. D:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You could try slapping them around a little and tell them that is what aggression is.
Just throwing an idea out there. LMFAO!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

lmao Reddoggy!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> You could try slapping them around a little and tell them that is what aggression is.
> Just throwing an idea out there. LMFAO!


That was more funny than locking them in a room with the dog LOL.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Get a pit bull when you are out on your own. I wouldn't pass the commitment on to noncommittal parents. Pits, and their closely related bretheren, take commitment. I hate playing the role of spoiler but a lot of the current pit bull problems came from people with the best intentions executed poorly.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Realistically..there is no way.....if your parents do not like them...there is no changing that....they have got it worked in their mind...like all other ppl that they do not like pit bulls...that they are bad dogs...they can't grasp the concept that it wasn't the dog, and that's not fair, and unfortunately people like that will never know. No offense to your parents.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I was thinking of that. I heard that they sense when they're not loved.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

PBN said:


> I was thinking of that. I heard that they sense when they're not loved.


Many of poorly treated pits have lived their entire life still loving people, hell 5 minutes of Animal Planet will show you that.

Enjoy the breed, read some books, hang here, go to a show, and then when you get out from mom and pops get yourself a good one and have a blast. They really are amazing, in every aspect, it's like there is nothing they can't do. And regardless of your parents perceptions, all my pits, even the gamest bred of game ones were cuddly as all get out. They'd just lay right beside you and snooze with their feet sticky straight up in the air.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Well if I do get one(hopefully) I'm sure my dad will love it, he loves animals. My mom never really liked animals. xD


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

Just dont tell them your getting one and show up with it at home lol


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Can't xD.

You need to be 18 or older to adopt one. lool


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Tell them it's a Boxer mix then. or a really big chihuahua. LOL


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

or a lab.......


----------



## PITRULE (Nov 16, 2008)

you should tell them that you really want the dog and try to convince them to buy you or adopt you a puppy. ITS LIKE THEY SAY ITS NOT THE DOG ITS HOW THE OWNER RAISES THE DOG


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I brought my first dog home at 16 to my parents house. Didn't work out well at all because I was not ready for a dog like that. Actually went bad quick and never got better. I'd say wait.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, Buzz.... Maybe if you didn't introduce her as your girlfriend things would have gone better for you. You're folks are great and all, but they're old fashion and I think after they told you they didn't wanna see any girls in black with piercings you would have gotten the picture. I love ya Chris! LMAO


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Well, Buzz.... Maybe if you didn't introduce her as your girlfriend things would have gone better for you. You're folks are great and all, but they're old fashion and I think after they told you they didn't wanna see any girls in black with piercings you would have gotten the picture. I love ya Chris! LMAO


BURN!!!


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

do alot of research on the dog...thats wat i did when i first got mugsy i was at my moms...just alot of research on dogs like stubby and bring up how petey from the rascals was and all them other famouse dogs that are the breed.....and the show the dog whisperer...although its a heated debate on if he is good or bad noone can deny that if u look at his dog daddy or the pit mixes he has there...they are very calm and peacefull


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i belive you can change there mind i used to not like pits i was one of them lost souls who thought they was monsters and had lock jaw didnt want em around my kids the whole nine. my wife talked me in to getting one and i came here and did some research. then i seen my kilo at a flea market and it was all she wrote after that i was so stupid to think like that about pits now i wont have any other breed of dog best thing to do is bring one around your folks


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I keep telling them facts, but they just don't listen. Stupids.


----------



## spnall4 (Feb 12, 2009)

I know all about parents being scared of abpts. My parents thought they were some crazy evil dog that was so aggressive that they would attack anything in sight. The hilarious thing was my parents have an 130lb american bulldog (standard type) and a 145lb presa. Now the AB and presa were really well mannered dogs but they were really weary of strangers and showed some signs of HA towards them. But they were just like most guardian breeds. Then they met my 30lb pit and did a total 180 on the breed. They now realized they werent this giant monster of a dog the media led them to believe. They were in shock when they found out she was a full grown apbt. But yeah I had to wait till i moved out to get my dog. So it may take some time before you change their mind.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Yea I got you man, but it's annoying.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

reddoggy said:


> Well, Buzz.... Maybe if you didn't introduce her as your girlfriend things would have gone better for you. You're folks are great and all, but they're old fashion and I think after they told you they didn't wanna see any girls in black with piercings you would have gotten the picture. I love ya Chris! LMAO


Hey, man... That hurts.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

spnall4 said:


> I know all about parents being scared of abpts. My parents thought they were some crazy evil dog that was so aggressive that they would attack anything in sight. The hilarious thing was my parents have an 130lb american bulldog (standard type) and a 145lb presa. Now the AB and presa were really well mannered dogs but they were really weary of strangers and showed some signs of HA towards them. But they were just like most guardian breeds. Then they met my 30lb pit and did a total 180 on the breed. They now realized they werent this giant monster of a dog the media led them to believe. They were in shock when they found out she was a full grown apbt. But yeah I had to wait till i moved out to get my dog. So it may take some time before you change their mind.


Funny thing because many argue that both the Presa And American Bulldog have pit in them lol


----------



## steel101 (Aug 21, 2009)

do what i did. i just got one and worked hard at training him. Everyday my mom wanted him gone. But i didnt give in. i convinced her that i loved him. i would show her his baby face and now she loves him.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha while i was growing up I always brought dogs home... just as mysteriously they appeared in my home the mysteriously disappeared from my dad. My mom is a sucker for animals when my dad is not.


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

When i was alot younger and still lived at home i got my first pit bull and my mom flipped her top. but by day 2 she saw how well the dog interacted with me and the rest of the family. and if your parents see you working and training a dog they will respect that. the dont have to know its a pit right off the bat most pepole have no clue what a pit looks like. but they are a huge responsibility and they take alot of care and training. because of the nature of the breed. they are hyper as hell and needs lots of playtime. if thats not your style try another breed dont just get one cause they are a good looking dog. be ready for the responsibility its gonna take alot out of you. but its worth it when it pays off they are an awsome breed with tons of personality. just show your parents you can handel the responsibility and they will come around. good luck. and let me know how it goes.


----------

